# 2000 maxima mass air flow sensor



## chrisff521 (Feb 22, 2011)

My Maf went on me the other day. I think the possible. Cause was because my iat sensor was also and out of carelessness I didn't bother to replace it for 3 months and I was driving In hot inch by inch traffic on the expressway for an hour straight. It was raining out too and I have a cold air intake. Do you guys think that it could've went bad from moisture or the heat or something? I ordered a new Maf and iat but I don't want it to happen again.


----------

